# Backup-Erstellung mit Bandlaufwerk?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. September 2009)

Hi,
ich habe hierein NAS stehen auf dem Daten mit Raid 5 gesichert werden.
Um nun aber ein wirklich sicheres Backup zu erreichen sollte noch ein Backup an einer physikalischen anderen Stelle aufbewahrt werden.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage was den dafür am sinnvollsten verwendet wird.
In einer Firma wo ich früher gearbeitet habe hatten wir immer ein Bandlaufwerk laufen.
Ist diese Arte der Sicherung noch Zeitgemäß und wenn ja was kostet sowas und welches Format sollte man einsetzen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (22. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich würde schon sagen dass es noch zeitgemäss ist auf Band zu sichern.
Z.B. passen auf LTO-Bänder bis zu 6.400 GB, das ist doch schonmal nicht schlecht. 
Und wenn das noch nicht genug ist, kann man auch ein Tape-Library einsetzen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. September 2009)

Hi,
also das LTO-System von IBM kostet ja so um die 5000 $. Gibts auch was kostengünstigeres?

Gruß


----------



## chmee (22. September 2009)

Einerseits eine sichere Maßnahme (auf Magnetband zu speichern), andererseits ziemlich Overdosed.

Wichtig zu wissen wäre :
1. Welchen Wert haben die Daten ? Privat? Arbeit ?
2. Welche Lagerdauer beabsichtigst Du ?
3. Wie oft wirst Du auf die Daten zugreifen ?

Magnetband macht im häuslichen Bereich wenig Sinn. Ich würde eher auf *DVD-RAM* setzen. Na klar sind die Datenmengen pro Medium geringer, aber die Anschaffungskosten sind viel geringer und auch der Wiederzugriff ist schneller. 

mfg chmee

p.s.: Sicherlich hat Dein NAS auch einen eSata oder zumindest USB-Anschluß, an welchen Du eine externe Festplatte packen kannst. Das ist sicherlich nicht für jahrzehntelange Backups gedacht, aber sollte für den akuten Fall genau das Richtige sein. Wichtig ist es, sie nach dem Backup abzuziehen und wegzustellen. Damit ist sie vor dem blödesten und häufigsten aller Fehlerfälle -dem unbeabsichtigten Löschen- geschützt.


----------



## TechFreaKZ (22. September 2009)

Bandlaufwerke sind anfällig und ein bisschen mühsam. Immer mal wieder muss der Schreib-/Lese-Kopf gereinigt werden, sonst funktionierts nicht mehr. Und bei magnetischen Feldern kanns gefährlich werden. Aber es gibt doch neu von Imation diese RDX-Laufwerke, für die nun auch andere Hersteller wie HP Medien produzieren:

https://www.openshopping.ch/popup_produkt.php?artikel_nr=Q2040A&preis=

Ich sichere mit dem Langmeier auf diese Medien, und nehme die Medien täglich mit nach Hause. Ist das sicherste.


----------



## chmee (22. September 2009)

RDX klingt interessant. Wow. Danke für die Info.


----------



## zeroize (22. September 2009)

Wie wichtig sind dir diese Daten? 5000,- Euro für ein gutes LTO-Laufwerk auszugeben ist nicht viel - bedenkt man, wie viel der Verlust der Daten an Kosten zur Folge hätte.
Ich nutze im Betrieb ein Staging-Verfahren erst "to Disk" und anschließend auf LTO-Laufwerk und TL.
Wichtig ist aber auch - wie schnell kommst du wieder an die Daten? Defektes LTO? Kaputter Server ohne Backupserver? ;-) Aber Spaß bei Seite - wichtige Daten werden bei mir privat auch nur "einfach" gesichert - denn die meisten Daten sind (zwar über Arbeitsaufwand) wiederbeschaffbar.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. September 2009)

Hi,
also das sind Arbeitsdaten deshalb auch der relativ hohe Aufwand.
Auf die Backups hoffe ich doch wohl nie drauf zuzugreifen zu müssen.
Was die Lagerdauer betrifft keine Ahnung. Also die Daten sind ja schon unser Kapital.
Deshalb wird das schon min. ein zwei jahre sein wenn nicht mehr.

Also insgesamt passen auf die NAS 3.6 TB daswird zwar hoffentlich noch etwas dauern bis die voll sind aber die habne auch schon einiges an Geld gekostet deshalb wäre es tol wenn sne Lösung gibt die nicht ganz so viel Geld verschlingt. Weil Geld ist momentan nicht mehr wirklich vorhanden.
Die RDX laufwerke kosten ja auch schon ca. 2500 euro.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (22. September 2009)

Ach ja, noch eine Frage. Soll es eher Archiv oder eher Backup sein?

Bei Backup würde ich einfach ein zweites NAS mit Raid1 hinstellen und nachts rüberziehen, idealerweise in einem anderen Raum, besser noch per WAN. Weder Raid5 noch ein zweites Nas hilft, wenn Brand, Einbruch, Zerstörungswut oder Wasserschaden alles zerstört.

Bei Archivgedanken dann wohl alles Vorhergesagte.

mfg chmee

Übrigens sehe ich RDX-Laufwerke ab 250Eur. Suche ich etwa falsch?


----------



## ronaldh (22. September 2009)

Wenn es sich um Arbeitsdaten handelt, kommst Du um ein professionelles Sicherungssystem nicht herum. Bänder haben ja auch den Vorteil, dass man einen Satz beiseite legen kann.

Eine Sicherung hilft ja nicht nur dagegen, dass eine komplette Festplatte abraucht. Mir ist es schon geschehen, dass einige wichtige Dateien kaputt waren, und keiner hat es über Monate gemerkt (weil die Dateien in der Zwischenzeit nicht benötigt wurden). Da war es sehr hilfreich, dass noch ein Band von vor dem Defekt vorhanden war. 

Dies ist mit Sicherungen auf z.B. zweite Platten o.ä. kaum möglich, da diese in der Regel immer wieder überschrieben werden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. September 2009)

Hi,
ich hab glaub ich die Bestellnummer mit dem Preis verwechselt. Aber wo steht dann da der Preis?
Wo liegt den der Unetrschied zwischen Archiv und Backup?
Wie ich schon geschriben habe soll die Sicherung an einem anderen physikalischen Ort gelagert werden um eben gegen solche Dinge wie Brand ect. gewappnet zu sein.
Und wie gesagt wegen dem einen Raid ist momentan die barschaft etwas knapp, also für ein doppeltes Raid ist nicht wirklich Geld da.
Wenn das RDX wirklich nur 250 Euro kostet, das müßte noch gehen.
Worin unetrscheiden sich eigentlich diese ganzen Formate? Bezieht sich das nur auf die Mögliche Speicherkapazität oder hat es da noch andere Unetrschiede?

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (22. September 2009)

Ein Archiv legt man an, packt es weg und rührt es nicht mehr an (von einer Datenrettung mal abgesehen).
Beim Backup gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Man legt beim 1. mal ein komplettes Backup an.
Zukünftig wird dieses mit dem System verglichen und ggf. mit den veränderten Daten aktuallisiert (inkrementelles Backup).
2. Man legt jedesmal ein komplettes Backup an.
Nach z.B. dem 7. Backup (eine Woche) fängt man wieder beim ersten Datenträger an und überspielt diesen mit einem neuen Backup.

Bei einem Backup besteht also immer das Risiko dass Daten verloren gehen, da man auf die Datenträger immer wieder zugreift bzw. Backups überschreibt.
Bei einer Archivierung besteht dieses Risiko nicht (von Hardwareschäden, Diebstahl, Brand etc. mal abgesehen).

RDX ist kein Magnetbandsystem, hierbei handelt es sich um 2,5" Festplatten.
Grob gesagt sind sie mit Festplatten-Wechseleinschüben in einem externen Gehäuse vergleichbar.
Grösste verfügbare Datenträgergrösse scheint 500GB zu sein (komprimiert kommst Du also auf ca. 1TB/Datenträger).
Eine einzelne 500GB Cartridge (Festplatte) kostet ca. 700-800 $.
Hinzu kommt noch das "Laufwerk", also das Teil wo die Festplatten reingeschoben werden..... kostet ca. 250 $.

Technische Daten findest Du hier: http://www.rdxstorage.com/technology/tech-specs.php
Über die Domain findest Du auch die Händlerlinks.

Da ist es aber sicherlich günstiger sich ein externes Gehäuse für z.B. 4x 5,25" Laufwerke zu holen.
Dazu noch 4x Festplatten-Wechselrahmen und ein Dutzend Wechselplatteneinschübe samt 3,5" Festplatten.


----------



## rkunze (4. Januar 2010)

TechFreaKZ hat gesagt.:


> Bandlaufwerke sind anfällig und ein bisschen mühsam. Immer mal wieder muss der Schreib-/Lese-Kopf gereinigt werden, sonst funktionierts nicht mehr. Und bei magnetischen Feldern kanns gefährlich werden. Aber es gibt doch neu von Imation diese RDX-Laufwerke, für die nun auch andere Hersteller wie HP Medien produzieren:
> 
> https://www.openshopping.ch/popup_produkt.php?artikel_nr=Q2040A&preis=
> 
> Ich sichere mit dem Langmeier auf diese Medien, und nehme die Medien täglich mit nach Hause. Ist das sicherste.



Auf die richtige Version achten, Tape-Laufwerke werden bei Langmeier Backup ab der Version "Small Business" unterstütz (vgl. http://www.langmeier-software.com/langmeier-backup-versionen.php).


----------

